# Red/White Tau color scheme



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

so, i got some of my Tau force finally finished. C&C welcome.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Very good work on two colours that are hard to get right. I really like the colour scheme and it works particularly well on Tau. Looking forward to seeing some more.

On a sidenote, does your camera have the Macro function? It's a symbol that looks like a tulip/flower. This function is for close-up shots that show the detail better as the first few a hard to make out.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice colour scheme, makes those flat, boring Tau look cool, Gundam Wing style!

The Kroot look well done as well but clearer pics ftw dude!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I think that the colour scheme works really well, the pictures are a bit blurred. Good work none the less.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking ood except the crisis suits need more white on them


----------



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah, sorry about the poor quality of the pics, it was my first time taking pictures of minis, and i was using a borrowed camera. i will try to get some better shots next time i have some models to post


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like it. I t is different for Tau and clean paint job to boot. Well done:victory:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

liking the anime style tau. keep it up.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I like that its not either Tau or Sac'cea sept (mine are Sac'cea) it seems as though people take less risks designing tau color schemes than they do with marines or guard.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I been wanting to spend a bazilion dallers trying to piece together an Eva from kits and field it as a tau battlesuit. Sory for not being on topic but the gundam coments made me think of that.

The scem is cool, like its been said more white on the suits.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks very good, especially the Fire Warriors.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

"Santa Clause is coming to Town"... JK I like the Gundams.... rrr Mobile-Suites..Man I Quit DK what they are called. But I do like them. Hey side not is it possible to play a whole Suite army? The Devil Fish ( I think thats what it is) with the color scheme looks the best imo.

Keep it up!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the colors. Like what was mentioned before, most people stay inside the box with Tau. Very happy to see some one stepping out and doing something different. Well done.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

WoOt!1 all finished Crisis Suits!
I still really like the Kroot, even if I disapprove of battlefield usage... Kidding; mostly.
The fire warriors are still sweet.
Sweet job on Flecking the bases!!!


Is that the old Hammerhead? or is that the Develfish that was 'off,' but re-done?


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Good sceam nice colours i do think your crisis suits need just a little more white ecen some markings might make them stand out better


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it as well, a good job done on difficult colours in general. I do agree with the statement above that the suits need a bit more white however.


----------



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah saint, its ye olde hammerhead. thanks for all the comments. i didnt intend on the gundam look, ive never seen the show, i just like the colors. also, red is the primary color, white is only a secondary detail color, so i purposely kept it low on the crisis suits


----------

